# Beautiful Orchids for Vivarium?



## terrariumman

Anyone know of any beautiful Orchids that will do fine in a Vivarium? One's that like high humidity, don't get large, and put out beautiful flowers? I'm trying to talk my mom into getting a few Orchids for my Vivarium and I need a few suggestions please. lol  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fleshfrombone

Look into the pluerothallid, bulbophyllum, epidendrum, encyclia genus's.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Also check out genus _Masdevallia_, and if you like really tiny plants, check out genus _Platystele_.


----------



## GRIMM

I dont have any experience with orchids just yet, but I made an orchid order last week and they should be here soon. I was told these species are all small/medium, will grow in vivarium environments without dormancy periods, and some of the bloms do better without constant circulation.

Here is the list of the 4 types I'm getting.

Bulbophyllum Sumatranum A-Doribil
Haraella Retrocalla
Onc. Red Mini "Little Cherry"
Phal Lui's Rainbow

The Haraella is by far my favorite of the bunch. Nice small leaves and beautiful flowers. The Phal has similar leaves, only slightly bigger and rounder. They both stay tiny under 3"


----------



## fleshfrombone

I thought masdies were a sub genus under pluerothallis? I haven't had much luck growing masdies in vivs but some people can't keep them from taking over so....



RarePlantBroker said:


> Also check out genus _Masdevallia_, and if you like really tiny plants, check out genus _Platystele_.


----------



## evolvstll

You can contact: 

http://www.ecuagenera.com/epages/whitelabel4.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/ecuagenera

Tell them you have dart frogs and they will recommend some great ones for your vivs.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Haraella Retrocalla is a great plant and always in bloom. Some others that frequently bloomare:

Masdavellia sernae and Mas wendlandiana. The Masdis are a little difficult to care for and probably should be mounted. The same is true of the haraella, but it's a much more forgiving plant


----------



## frogparty

Restrepia antennifera does great. Dracula lotax is a great one. Dendrobium oligophyllum is a great one for a drier area. Bulbophyllum lasiochilum and Masdevallia herradurae are others that do well for me.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

fleshfrombone said:


> I thought masdies were a sub genus under pluerothallis? I haven't had much luck growing masdies in vivs but some people can't keep them from taking over so....


Masdevallias are a "Pleurothallid" orchid, along with Barbosella, Dracula, Dryadella, Myoxanthus, Ophidion, Platystele, Pleurothallis, Restrepia, Scaphosepalum, Stelis, and Zootropion.

As a cultivation note, I found that my Masdevallia's like their leaves to dry a bit (near the fans).


----------



## wesly2007

so where did you order those four from?


----------



## frogparty

I reccomend Andys orchids, J and L orchids or the site sponsors


----------



## christina hanson

I ordered orchids for my large vivarium from Andy's. In the power search function I stipulated miniature, easy to culture and warm growing, then picked what I liked from there. Everything I got did well, and the Masdevallia floribunda is in bud (I put them in the tank last Novemeber) and the Lockhartia lunifera is in flower. 

Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchid search by species, genus, country of origin, care and growing atTRibutes

Christina


----------



## GRIMM

wesly2007 said:


> so where did you order those four from?


I got them from a guy up in Canada, probably no use to most of you guys down there.


----------



## Frogtofall

Did you see this thread?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26931-orchids-terrariums-vivariums-list.html


----------



## frogparty

Come on Antone, it can't be that easy.................


----------



## terrariumman

Frogtofall said:


> Did you see this thread?
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26931-orchids-terrariums-vivariums-list.html


Oops, very sorry! I didn't notice it....


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Frogtofall said:


> Did you see this thread?
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26931-orchids-terrariums-vivariums-list.html


C'mon Antone,

You know its much more fun to re-write all of this every time a new thread pops up!


----------



## randa4

Try this orchid grower:

J&L Orchids ~ Home Page

They have really fine miniatures that are PDF Vivarium compatible. Let them know what you want and they are really responsive and helpful.
___________________________________________

Mike in Helotes


----------



## Dendro Dave

I'm pimpin this orchid everywhere in the hopes someone will buy it and hook me up with a cheap division  J&L Orchids ~ Home Page offered me a division for $150 even though it isn't currently listed for sale on their site. If anyone wants it and is willing to pay that much go for it...and please remember me with an affordable division...say $50 bucks or less (In the long run the plant would only cost you 100  Andy doesn't have it, though I tried to convince him to get it also.










Usually listed as Dendrobium delicatulum or Dendrobium parvulum

common Name or Meaning The Small Flowered Dendrobium

Flower Size 2/5" [1 cm]

Found in Sulawesi, Celebes and Papua New Guinea at elevations of 900 to 1200 meters as a super miniature sized, hot to warm growing epiphyte with mat-forming, ovoid pseudobulb carrying 2 succulent, lanceolate leaves that blooms in the spring on a short 1 to 3 flowered inflorescence arising on both leafless and leafy stems.

Synonyms Dendrobium delicatulum F.Muell. & Kraenzl. 1894; Dendrobium delicatulum subsp. huliorum T.M.Reeve & P.Woods 1981; Dendrobium delicatulum subsp. parvulum (Rolfe) T.M.Reeve & P.Woods 1981; Dendrobium minutum Schltr. 912; Dendrobium parvulum subsp. huliorum (T.M.Reeve & P.Woods) Ormerod 2003; Dendrobium parvulum subsp. minutum (Schltr.) Ormerod 2003; Katherinea parvula (Rolfe) A.D.Hawkes 1956; Pedilonum minutum (Schltr.) Rauschert 1983; Sarcopodium parvulum (Rolfe) Kraenzl. 1910

References W3 Tropicos, Kew Monocot list , IPNI ; Orchids of Vanuatu Lewis & Cribb 1989 as D delicatulum; The Orchids of the Solomon Islands and Bougainville Lewis & Cribb 1991 as D delicatulum drawing ok: Orchid Species Culture, Dendrobium Bakers 1996; Lindleyana Vol 17 No 1 2002 as D delicatulum subsp parvulum; Flora Malesiana Orchids of New Guinea Vol II Shuiteman and de Vogel 2002; Australian Orchid Review Vol 70 No 3 2005;


----------



## Frogtofall

Haha. I try, I try. ;-)


----------



## Dendro Dave

Frogtofall said:


> Haha. I try, I try. ;-)


You'd be my hero...and I'm serious, as soon as its ready to safely be divided and I can get the money together it is as good as sold for 50 or less


----------

